
Coronavirus by Derek Lowe - mhb
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/01/27/coronavirus
======
dekhn
This is one of the few well-written and useful articles I've seen. Most of
what I'm reading, even from scientists, is hyperbole or uninformed speculation
and extrapolation based on extremely limited information.

